# network interface stopped working

## jaustill

Hey yall,

After I did an update last night, emerge --sync && emerge world -u && etc-update my network interface won't work.  I tried a new cable and a new network card that uses different drivers, ifconfig eth0 up works, but dhcpcd eth0 just hangs forever, on boot it says link not present.  I've never had my network NOT work once the drivers were installed.

Can anyone give me some pointers on what to look at next for debugging this problem?  Thanks

Joshua

----------

## RaceTM

so is it just dhcpcd thats not working? If so have you tried re-emerging dhcpcd? if you did an update world its possibe gcc got updated and messed up some of your installed apps.

----------

## someone19

Had similar problems after an update to baselayout - can u post the output of these commands :

more /etc/conf.d/net

ls -al /etc/init.d/net.*

give us those and we'll be a lot closer.

----------

## tesmar

Actually guys I am having the same problem except mine says,

"Error, requested [addr] address is in use."

The output of the commands are this: 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:16:EC:1C:18:16  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:52529 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:301 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5514555 (5.2 Mb)  TX bytes:138370 (135.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0xc000 

==============================

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     6 Sep 27 12:07 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 30341 Sep 27 12:07 /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  3046 Sep 27 12:07 /etc/init.d/netmount

============================================

and the more command is blank because the file is empty because I just want to rely on DHCP, like before.

and I did a emerge -uDN command

----------

## jaustill

it just started working again, out of nowhere, didn't reboot, nothing.  But I got home from work last night and I tried it just for the heck of it and it worked, so I rebooted to be sure and it just kept workin.  I did reemerge dhcp and baselayout just to be sure, but I have NO idea what caused this little quirk haha

Joshua

----------

## tesmar

Yes, but mine is still not working....

----------

## tesmar

Nevermind, I just booted from it and it magically worked after not working the last few times.... ahhh; gotta love it.

----------

## padoor

try route add adress eth0

and route add default gw address eth0

see if resolv.conf is ok.

try /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start and stop

simply the network isp may have been down at the time.

----------

## jaustill

I know it wasn't the isp cause I had 4 other computers working off of the same router, I tried changing the ports too, haha.  I'm SERIOUSLY stumped, but as long as it keeps working I guess I'll be fine.  I'm a dba professionally, and I've been computer programming for years, this is the most black magic problem I've EVER had haha

Joshua

----------

## someone19

 *jaustill wrote:*   

> I know it wasn't the isp cause I had 4 other computers working off of the same router, I tried changing the ports too, haha.  I'm SERIOUSLY stumped, but as long as it keeps working I guess I'll be fine.  I'm a dba professionally, and I've been computer programming for years, this is the most black magic problem I've EVER had haha
> 
> Joshua

 

Try troubleshooting a parallel port dongle attached to a propritary multiport card in a 386 running dos 6.0 <shudder>

Solution - burn it.  burn it dead...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## padoor

most experienced network trouble shooters get stumped sometimes despite all physical components check alright.  murphy's laws apply everywhere

what we know about network behaviour is limited however long time we have worked with it.

when we can ping the gateway and dns we have to hope it will work fine.

the isp techies struggle a lot to keep it going round the clock.

they also get stuck many a times.

----------

## spacejock

I had a similar problem - something dumped my nw address and gw from the routing table. What's the best way of getting them to stay there? I don't want to lose them on reboot.

Cheers

Simon

----------

